# One of the best messing up something aweful!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKAqhenPvQ0&mode=related&search

You gear pagers can ignore this you've probably seen it already.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yikes! I think he was playing outside then he resolved it by playing in the right key..Hmmm


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, he was in the wrong key but he got back in it in the end. I would imagine he was just plain nervous jamming with Albert King. Neal Schon is a monster guitar player who happened to **** up in this clip.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKAqhenPvQ0&mode=related&search
> 
> You gear pagers can ignore this you've probably seen it already.


hillarious:tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mario said:


> Yeah, he was in the wrong key but he got back in it in the end. I would imagine he was just plain nervous jamming with Albert King. Neal Schon is a monster guitar player who happened to **** up in this clip.


I doubt it was nerves he'd played with alot of big names by this point in his life. At age 15 he was offered a job with Clapton but went and worked with Santana instead, that pretty well sums up his talent level.

I think he honestly couldn't hear himself and after visual cues caught on.

.02


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok this is much much better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebsoV1S_6cI

Too bad his tone is so shitty.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

OUCH !!!!!!
I bet he's not happy that's on Youtube.
It happens though. No matter who you are. If you can't hear yourself.......you are phucked.


----------

